# Roast chicken...



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Roast chicken this evening.

w/ rice, gravy, and rolls (that were still in the oven at photo time) 

Sea salt and pepper on skin, lemon juice in cavity, basted once. 400 for 30mins, then 350 for 1hr.


----------



## dudeondacouch (Apr 6, 2010)

Yep, that was outstanding.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sure looks good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

You have my undivided attentions.....here I am trapped, house-sitting and boiling hot dogs solo tonight as an off-putting favor for somebody I don't even know...while I have meaty baby backs and a hefty brisket all prepped and ready to heave on the weber-licious smoker.


----------

